# Rally weekend!!



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice fish! Looks like a fun day on the water!


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Great time you guys, Sorry I couldn't catch any fish


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

That's ok Capt. T... no fish no pay... ;D


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Had a great time! 

Cheers


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

nice report and sounds like yall had a great time. should have come down yesterday but, had too much to do. Question....did anyone go back in the river at all? There are usually baby tarpon back in their this time of year. I love fishing back in the river. Caught my first tarpon there. Well, glad you all had a great time, wont miss it next year!


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

> nice report and sounds like yall had a great time.  should have come down yesterday but, had too much to do.  Question....did anyone go back in the river at all?  There are usually baby tarpon back in their this time of year.  I love fishing back in the river.  Caught my first tarpon there.  Well, glad you all had a great time, wont miss it next year!


we didnt miss you ;D


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Yeah it was really weird, everytime i caught a fish my camera would quit workin. But i caught all kinds of fish. Thats a lie, but i did catch a ballyhoo.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

quote]
we didnt miss you ;D[/quote]


Why does that NOT surprise me? Guess I wont be going next year then.  I probably wont have a gheenoe anyway.   :'(


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

ha was just messing, it wouldve been nice to be cursed at in the parking lot though LOL that was my bad though


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

> ha was just messing, it wouldve been nice to be cursed at in the parking lot though LOL that was my bad though


 I know. I forgot to put my little face there with the tongue stickin out, fixed it. I really wish I could have been there though......

That is such a great area to fish, I love going there.


----------

